# Snow geese



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

how many of you are going to be chasing them this spring season?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

You bet I will! I doubt I'll find any unless my good friend takes me hunting on one of his club fields. If that does happen, I still doubt I'll find any. Nonetheless, it's a chance to hunt waterfowl and I'm taking it.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I've always wanted to drive around and see that circus in delta.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll be chasing them


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Probable wont be. But you never know.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

im gonna try!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm gonna......................................................................................................... in the Dakotas and Arkansas!!!


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

I wont be, its become a rich mans sport in utah. If you dont have private fields then you're screwed and the landowners are asking for an absurd amount of money to hunt their property. but if you do end up hunting clear lake or one of the other wma's then dont forget a camera because you'll see more canadians and ducks then you've ever seen before.. good luck to anyone who goes


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Quacker Smacker said:


> I wont be, its become a rich mans sport in utah. If you dont have private fields then you're screwed and the landowners are asking for an absurd amount of money to hunt their property. but if you do end up hunting clear lake or one of the other wma's then dont forget a camera because you'll see more canadians and ducks then you've ever seen before.. good luck to anyone who goes


I won't pay a dime to hunt any property. And I guarantee you I'll kill snows.


----------



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

+ 1 on the Dakotas,We are flying into Sioux Falls, then driving to Mitchel on March,17 and flying back on the 21st.
The guy we are hunting with said his average daily bird count per hunter last year was 39 birds per gun per day.Cannot wait!!


----------



## cnegeese801 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a feeling that the snows will come back north early this year. If the weather stays warm I think they will start coming north early. I have been reading other reports of snows still in south Dakota and others saying some were already flying north. Guess we will see.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dustin Richardson said:


> [quote="Quacker Smacker":226es5m7]I wont be, its become a rich mans sport in utah. If you dont have private fields then you're screwed and the landowners are asking for an absurd amount of money to hunt their property. but if you do end up hunting clear lake or one of the other wma's then dont forget a camera because you'll see more canadians and ducks then you've ever seen before.. good luck to anyone who goes


I won't pay a dime to hunt any property. And I guarantee you I'll kill snows.[/quote:226es5m7]

Atta boy slayer! :roll:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Snow geese in Utah are just a myth!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Snow geese in Utah are just a myth!


+1


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Wait a minute.......I just remembered I did see a short neck snow goose in Utah once a long time ago. I even got a pic of it.










Now if anyone kills one it sure would be one neat trophy 8)


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Wait a minute.......I just remembered I did see a short neck snow goose in Utah once a long time ago. I even got a pic of it.
> 
> The sad thing is they have to put a pelican in the guidebook, someone had to of shot one, for it to be in there.
> 
> ...


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey !!! I told them I wouldnt do it again
-8/-


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

guner said:


> Hey !!! I told them I wouldnt do it again
> -8/-


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



> The sad thing is they have to put a pelican in the guidebook, someone had to of shot one, for it to be in there.


Kade I bet that is because of the swans. I have heard of people shooting short necked white geese though during both the regular season and the late hunt.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> guner said:
> 
> 
> > Hey !!! I told them I wouldnt do it again
> ...


Yeah, I've heard of several people claiming this, but who knows maybe it's a good thing they've got it in there, some people's motto during the snow hunt seems to be "If it's white it's down."


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Wait... I thought the short neck snow geese were legal?? ....  

I was down there the year a lady shot 2 swans during the delta hunt. I mean seriously..... how do you mistake a swan for a snow goose?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> Wait... I thought the short neck snow geese were legal?? ....
> 
> I was down there the year a lady shot 2 swans during the delta hunt. I mean seriously..... how do you mistake a swan for a snow goose?


I've met lots of folks that have. :shock:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> I've met lots of folks that have. :shock:


Dude, you hail from Arkansas.....of course you have!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TS30 said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I've met lots of folks that have. :shock:
> ...


Ain't many folks from Arkansas out at OB! :lol: 
in fact in 8 years of hanging around that joint, I have never met another! :mrgreen:

You have no idea how hard it is to convience some folks that no those are not snow geese you are skyblasting, -8/-


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> You have no idea how hard it is to convience some folks that no those are not snow geese you are skyblasting, -8/-


eh... let them blast away. the sky rat population needs to be thinned out some o-||


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

i hope to !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > Wait... I thought the short neck snow geese were legal?? ....
> ...


me too !!!


----------



## cnegeese801 (Mar 19, 2009)

My buddy that has a fast food joint just text and said there are snow geese flying in Draper. I sure think it is a funny year!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> dont forget a camera because you'll see more Canadians


Now why in the HELL would anyone want to take a picture of a Canadian? And why in the HELL are they driving all the way down here to shoot geese in Delta? :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------

